# Outlook sending multiple copies



## cmangio

On occasion Outlook 2003 will send out multiple copies of an email. Usually this happens with email with attachments. The larger the attachment the more likely it seem to occur. I will get error messages 0x8004210B and 0x800CCOB but the sending of the messages continues. I get only one copy in my sent mail file. My server timeout is set at 10 minutes. Seems to be no real pattern as to when this occurs. One day an email with an attachment will go out as it should. The next day an email with the identical attachment will not and multiple copies are received. At some point in the sending process, things revert to normal but people have received up to 22 copies of the same message but usually it is fewer.


----------



## kiwiguy

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=813514


----------



## Ion

I too have the same problem. The problem seems to worsen when the attachment is over 1 meg. I sent an 8 meg attachment and the recipient called and asked me to stop sending the same email. At that point it had sent it to him 23 times!


----------



## dazimmermann

Recently had this happen to one of our users (1-4 copies sent). Task Manager showed four copies of Outlook.exe running. Killed all, restarted Outlook, problem went away. Suspect each copy of Outlook was watching Outbox, and if one or more finished and cleared it before the others started, there were less than 4 messages sent, but 4 in worst case.

Most messages were sent when machine was very busy with other tasks.


----------



## Central_TX

I think I have found the answer to your problem. It seems Outlook can only handle an x number of emails in it's sent folder.
Create a new mail box folder called "OLD Sent" 
Then go to the "Sent" box and highlight all the sent emails and drag them into the "OLD Sent" folder.
This should free up space in your regular SENT mailbox. And BINGO, problem solved!


----------

